# new sig with lots of fighters puhlease



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

evans
barboza
Frankie
Gray Maynard
Jim Miller
G-Sot
Gilbert Melendez
Melvin Guillard
Showtime Pettis
Diaz Bros
Dana White
Hector Lombard
BJ Penn
Carlos Condit
Anderson Silva
Chael Sonnan
Paul Harris
Mayhem
Brock 
JDS


i know it is a tall tall tall order but i also know this forum has serious graphic artists and wizards of imagery and if anyone can do it they can.

creds also up fo grabs

bumpity bump bump

BUM PPPP. if you cant do em all and you need to trim some let me know


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> BUM PPPP. if you cant do em all and you need to trim some let me know


Your request was strange :confused02:...not much you could work with something like that...

This is the only way your request can be fulfilled








PS: for the future don't ask for more than 21 characters in a sig...it's near impossible


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Your request was strange :confused02:...not much you could work with something like that...
> 
> This is the only way your request can be fulfilled
> 
> ...


thanks limba dawg i knew you could do it thats all i wanted. rep and some pictures of me in lingerie coming your way, oops you accidently put cain in for JDS if you could switch em around it would be much appreciated.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thanks limba dawg i knew you could do it thats all i wanted. rep and some pictures of me in lingerie coming your way, oops you accidently put cain in for JDS if you could switch em around it would be much appreciated.


Cain =/= JDS?!! LOL

Here...
Enjoy...(no creds needed btw)


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do you want so many fighters in your sig man??



limba said:


> Cain =/= JDS?!! LOL
> 
> Here...
> Enjoy...(no creds needed btw)


Nice work man - tough task.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Why do you want so many fighters in your sig man??
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work man - tough task.


i wanna rep every fighter i loveee, not just a few, and i had to get gsp out iof my old one too


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i wanna rep every fighter i loveee, not just a few, and *i had to get gsp out iof my old one too:*)


Smart man


And LIMBA Strikes Again!


----------

